# What do I need for Schutzhund/IPO? MOVED TO THAT SECTION



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I was wanting to get my dog into tracking, but I just learned that Schutzhund includes tracking, obedience and protection; so why not just go with that? It seems fairly intensive, but it seems like a lot of fun. There is a Schutzhund club in my city. What exactly do I need for this? I hard that most people use leather harnesses for bite work. Why is that? 

What else will I need?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Minimum? 6ft leash, agitation collar. Everything else is optional


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I started out with an agitation/tracking dual purpose harness, a prong, a fursaver, a 4 ft thin leather obedience leash, and regulation tracking leash. I also had a smaller leather tug toy and a flirt pole.

My collection has grown. A lot. Yours will too once you get into the sport!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I think what you really need is the right dog, but that said, It might be a good idea for you to meet the club in person before you do anything. See how they feel about testing your dog and just how well you get along with the people.

Remember, its a club. Its not the same as going to someone to pay them for training lessons.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Talk to the training director of the club. Different trainers use different equipment.

Safe equipment you won't waste your money on is a prong, a 6' leash and a 15' leash. A ball (I like the chuckit balls with the blue tab), a tug.

I use a prong and a botcher harness. I started with a regular harness and he just dragged me down the track.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello, 

I am very new to the sport myself, having joined a club in March.  Tracking is so much fun! We are working towards our BH, but since my 6 y/o is showing amazing progress in tracking, we are shooting for our TR1 as the next goal up. 

I came to the evaluation w/ no expectation so he could advise me on what I would need for our training program. I wasn't even sure if the BH was in our cards till after the trainer worked with her and said that it was a definite possibility (based on my level of commitment thereafter) for her to pass it. 

Right now, our only equipment is her flat collar, a 6 ft leash, a 20 ft leash and a bait bag. He did recommend me to get an obedience leash, so I am debating on whether to get the 1/2" wide 3' or 5' one from Leerburg. 

Good luck! Keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Wild Wolf said:


> I started out with an agitation/tracking dual purpose harness, a prong, a fursaver, a 4 ft thin leather obedience leash, and regulation tracking leash. I also had a smaller leather tug toy and a flirt pole.
> 
> *My collection has grown. A lot. Yours will too once you get into the sport!*


YES! I'm new to the sport. My puppy is almost 14 weeks. I've been attending training sessions since January though. Since then, I have purchased so much! Talking with experienced club members helped out a lot! Isen is my first sporting dog and already at 14 weeks, I've spent so much on him lol. I had a small sports car. Well that wasn't practical for the training club, so I traded it in for a SUV. I then needed to get a crate for my vehicle to keep him secure when not on the field. We have SUV training equipment and then equipment that remains at home. He has several harnesses for protection as he grows, fur savors, tracking leads, , 6 ft lead,tons of tug toys made of different materials, flirt pole, not to mention proper training clothes for myself. It is all so worth it. We are having so much fun! He loves going to the club. I can only imagine as he ages what I'll be getting next. 

Also my 8 year old son has been training to be a helper....he too loves the sport and picks up things so fast. He's been allowed to work some of the dogs in protection and is doing fantastic! He has no fear : ) So Schutzhund has taken over my family! We wouldn't have it any other way!

Good luck OP and have fun!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

The Stig said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am very new to the sport myself, having joined a club in March.  Tracking is so much fun! We are working towards our BH, but since my 6 y/o is showing amazing progress in tracking, we are shooting for our TR1 as the next goal up.
> 
> ...


I started training my male at 4yrs. I wouldn't say you've got plenty of time, but you've got enough time do do whatever you want


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

I too, have been wondering what's involved in this sport. It does sound interesting and fun but I have never really had a dog in any serious sports. I've just never considered it.  I also don't know anyone who participates either and it would probably be difficult travelling to a training centre since we live so far from the big smoke.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One important thing is to have the dog secure in the vehicle....crate is a necessity(or bring a crate to put the dog in while at training)Water bucket, treats or tug(ball on string).
You are only on the field a short amount of time, and the dog needs to be secured when you are not working him.

I wouldn't spend money yet on the equipment until you see if your dog has what it takes to do IPO, or if it is something you really want to commit to.

A good flat collar, 6' leather leash is all you need in the beginning. Most people will loan out a harness for a time or two while you are being evaluated. 
Best wishes, hope the addiction bites hard!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jean is right - have a crate in your vehicle....a water bucket that you can clip to the crate....the pup will spend alot of time in that crate on training days...

Some clubs like harnesses, some flat collars - wait and see what you need....and leashes depend on person...some like wider, some narrower....My basic kit includes a long line (beeta or biothane) of about 20 x 5/8, an Amish made leather harness, a wide tapered end flat collar, a 10 foot braided leather lead, a 4 foot braided no handle lead, a fur saver, prong, shark line, french linen tug, and ball on rope...I also have a ton of leads of various widths, lengths - braided and flat - but I get alot of Amish made goods to sell and always end up keeping a bunch....

Club members will lend you what you need until you see if you are going to continue and what you feel most comfortable with.

Have fun!

Lee


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Agree with waiting for the eval (and to start training!) to get more equipment. I brought with me (to the eval) - food rewards/bait bag, crate, leash, flat and prong collar, and toys (ball and tug). The rest I have just been slowly getting. I also found that some items I had would "make do" for now so that I didn't have to rush out and buy a ton of stuff all at once. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

You need lots of money. And lots of time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> I started training my male at 4yrs. I wouldn't say you've got plenty of time, but you've got enough time do do whatever you want


Thank you. We went into this w/ no expectations due to her age and lack of exposure (upbringing) to the sport, so the choice is hers. No pressure. 

We went for an eval when she was 5 months old & the DT said she had very nice drive, just needed time to grow in confidence. Upon talking to other members, I realized how time-consuming it was so I backed down because I was not ready for that level of commitment (cost, training & traveling). I just didn't want to go in under 100%.

So years later, I am at a place where I can commit, and here we are.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

First, talk to the club members, have your dog evaluated. The "why not" for the whole 9 yards would be that either the dog or handler was not suited to "all of it." 

If you start protection, I like to use a wide collar (2 inches +) To start a dog you will need a 15 ft lead, fur saver and/or flat collar of "normal" width; if your dog is toy motivated, you will want two duplicate toys and you will probably want a puppy tug. Maybe a flirt pole to mess with.

When you progress in tracking you will need a 30 ft lead. 

You will also want a training pouch or vest

You will also need a lot of patience....


----------

